# Possible Gota Fria!



## Pazcat (Mar 24, 2010)

AEMET have some serious weather advisories out at the moment for the Costas from Valencia downwards and the Islands and there is talk of Gota Fria like conditions.

Without a doubt we need the rain but having never experienced a real Gota Fria before and having heard some horror stories about past ones hopefully everybody stays safe.

Looking at some radars now there appears to be a couple of large fronts around.

I took the text below from the official AEMET warning, not sure if there is an updated version or one in English.

_Una depresión aislada en niveles altos (DANA), que se está desarrollando al suroeste de la Península, está inyectando aire muy húmedo e inestable en la Península y Baleares y provocará chubascos y tormentas fuertes a partir de la tarde de hoy domingo, día 21. La situación de chubascos y tormentas comenzará esta tarde en Andalucía, extendiéndose posteriormente hacia el interior peninsular alcanzando a partir de la noche al área mediterránea y la mitad norte peninsular. Los chubascos irán acompañados de aparato eléctrico, granizo en ocasiones y fuertes rachas de viento. 
El día de mayor cantidad de precipitación será el lunes, 22, con chubascos fuertes y generalizados en Baleares y buena parte de la Península, excepto en el cuadrante suroccidental y extremo noroeste peninsular y Pirineos donde serán de menor cuantía. Es muy probable que la mayor intensidad de precipitación corresponda al litoral de la Comunidad Valenciana, sur de Tarragona, Ibiza y Mallorca, con chubascos muy fuertes (40 mm/h) y que incluso podrán alcanzar los 100 mm en 12 horas en puntos de los litorales de Castellón y de Tarragona. El martes 23, la DANA aparece ya más debilitada y también las precipitaciones. Es probable que todavía se produzcan chubascos y tormentas fuertes en Baleares y en el noreste e interior del tercio norte peninsular, correspondiendo la mayor intensidad al litoral de Tarragona. Los chubascos y tormentas fuertes también afectarán a las zonas marítimas del Mediterráneo provocando mal estado de la mar tanto en zonas costeras como en zonas de alta mar. 
Se prevé que esta situación finalice la noche del martes al miércoles. _


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

Current AEMET forecast for our area is heavy cloud with rain - but a quick glimpse outside shows completely clear skies and the temperature is around 27. We were supposed to have heavy rain last night but nothing happened. Because of the mountains it is very difficult to forecast accurately for where we live. We have known situations where it is pouring here but beautifully sunny on the beaches at Nerja just 10 km south of us and vice versa...


----------



## Lolito (Aug 25, 2012)

Not a drop here. Dissapointing! pah!


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

thrax said:


> Current AEMET forecast for our area is heavy cloud with rain - but a quick glimpse outside shows completely clear skies and the temperature is around 27. We were supposed to have heavy rain last night but nothing happened. Because of the mountains it is very difficult to forecast accurately for where we live. We have known situations where it is pouring here but beautifully sunny on the beaches at Nerja just 10 km south of us and vice versa...


Same here. We had storms forecast but so far just a light shower of rain round about midnight on Saturday night, lasted about 5 minutes.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Just started p1ssing down over here in the south-west. Started off with clear blue skies ...


----------



## Calas felices (Nov 29, 2007)

Heavy rain around Torrevieja


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

Alcalaina said:


> Just started p1ssing down over here in the south-west. Started off with clear blue skies ...


Some friends of ours were in Sevilla for a couple of days last week and they had rain whilst they were there too, quite heavy from what they said.


----------



## Relyat (Sep 29, 2013)

Very heavy rain here (just south west of Valencia) early morning dull and overcast since then


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

we had an hour or so of light steady rain - but that's all

tbh if we had a major sudden downpour right now, with no trees or vegetation on the mountain - we could be in trouble with the danger of mudslides


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

Can anybody explain what a Gota Fria is please?


----------



## GUAPACHICA (Jun 30, 2012)

Alcalaina said:


> Just started p1ssing down over here in the south-west. Started off with clear blue skies ...


Hi - here in Cádiz ciudad (city) we've been having a lovely day, with blue skies, although it's a little cooler than earlier in the month, so 23 degrees now, at almost 8p.m. Over the last few days, however, we've experienced some lovely hot sunshine, along with very sudden thunderstorms, gloomy grey skies and sporadic shower-bursts! 

On a single day, I had to close, then re-open my balcony doors and windows at least six times - taking full advantage of the sun, whilst attempting to limit incursions by the very chilly _wet stuff_ each time our weather changed..! 

On a positive note - I am appreciating the slightly cooler nights; sleeping has become a pleasure, once again, LOL!

Saludos,
GC


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

jimenato said:


> Can anybody explain what a Gota Fria is please?


a pocket of cold air colliding with warm air from the sea or land

can lead to storms with high winds & sudden, but not prolonged, very heavy downpours, sometimes with hail


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

looks like they had it pretty bad north of me.....

La tormenta en Valencia causa problemas de tráfico y en el metro e inunda colegios - Levante-EMV


----------



## Pazcat (Mar 24, 2010)

The car on fire in the middle of a flooded road from that link is an interesting pic.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Last week while we were in the Almería desert - it rained!

Today have had log periods of thunder and there were heavy rains approaching but apart from a few spots - so far nothing!

To some extent we are in a hoya so we quite often don't get showers but if they get into the bowl, they can take ages to get out again.


----------



## extranjero (Nov 16, 2012)

We've had heavy rain, unfortunately the sandy sort, so lots of cleaning.
Thundering and spectacular lightning as I write.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

... and yet here (half way between Valencia and Xabiachica) we've had all of 3 drops (I counted them)! Plenty of lightening though.

We really need some rain - the ground is so dry and I really am dreading my next water bill!


----------



## Pazcat (Mar 24, 2010)

My lightning pics from tonight aren't that spectacular.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

apparently I missed a spectacular lightning storm last night - but not a drop of rain....


Murcia to the south & Castellón to the north, have floods though


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

Absolutely lovely here in Somerset.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

GUAPACHICA said:


> Hi - here in Cádiz ciudad (city) we've been having a lovely day, with blue skies, although it's a little cooler than earlier in the month, so 23 degrees now, at almost 8p.m. Over the last few days, however, we've experienced some lovely hot sunshine, along with very sudden thunderstorms, gloomy grey skies and sporadic shower-bursts!
> 
> On a single day, I had to close, then re-open my balcony doors and windows at least six times - taking full advantage of the sun, whilst attempting to limit incursions by the very chilly _wet stuff_ each time our weather changed..!
> 
> ...


Yes you often have it better on the coast, unfortunately I live by the first set of mountains the damp westerly air bumps into, causing it to drop its load!

I'm off to Estepona later today to spend the week with my family, who are flying over from the UK. Hopefully we are over the worst of it. I'm so glad they didn't come last week - Mum thought it would be "too hot"!


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Alcalaina said:


> Yes you often have it better on the coast, unfortunately I live by the first set of mountains the damp westerly air bumps into, causing it to drop its load!
> 
> I'm off to Estepona later today to spend the week with my family, who are flying over from the UK. Hopefully we are over the worst of it. I'm so glad they didn't come last week - Mum thought it would be "too hot"!


Not a very nice day, unfortunately....I hope the weather improves for your family but even when it's dull, Estepona has a lot to offer. The streets of the old town are delightful in rain or sun.

May I recommend one of my favourite restaurants, El Pescador, on the sea front near the Post Office? Excellent fresh local fish and sea food.

The Parque de los Pedregales, outside the town on the Casaresroad, is nice for a quiet stroll.

But you probably know all this anyway....


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

our local forecaster said that there could be storms building inland from us this afternoon - but that they almost certainly wouldn't reach us


this one looks close enough......


----------



## GUAPACHICA (Jun 30, 2012)

Hi - WOW, incredible cloud, eh? 

I'm hanging out at the local Cádiz Tennis club where WiFi, chilled beer, tapas and lemon cake are all on offer! The weather's been gorgeous, all day and the hard courts here are all in use, with lithe young Spaniards leaping back and forth, in a variety of 'cool' and muliti-coloured sports gear - I can't imagine any of them getting past Wimbledon'e eagle -eyed officials, but they're certainly having lots of fun, LOL! 

The light's almost dazzling, still, with the temp. at 23 degrees; the photochromic lenses of my glasses have turned black - yet I'm sitting in the shade!!!

Saludos,
GC


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Well, despite the forecast of rain, we've had temps. up to 29 today!

... when will it rain???? :rain:


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

GUAPACHICA said:


> Hi - WOW, incredible cloud, eh?
> 
> I'm hanging out at the local Cádiz Tennis club where WiFi, chilled beer, tapas and lemon cake are all on offer! The weather's been gorgeous, all day and the hard courts here are all in use, with lithe young Spaniards leaping back and forth, in a variety of 'cool' and muliti-coloured sports gear - I can't imagine any of them getting past Wimbledon'e eagle -eyed officials, but they're certainly having lots of fun, LOL!
> 
> ...


well it came to nowt

we've had a humid, cloudy, but not as hot as it has been, day

possible rain tomorrow night & into Thursday - I'm not holding my breath....


----------



## owdoggy (Jul 23, 2008)

We've had months of daft temperatures & not a drop of rain but the day (Monday) when my mother-in-law landed in Spain (she left the broomstick at home this time & used a plane) the heavens opened. It rained all the way to Murcia airport and we had a right canny storm on the afternoon, torrential rain, hailstones as big as marbles...... the full bifter. The forecast is for thunderstorms for the rest of the week.

Now I'm not actually saying that there's any connection but.................



Doggy


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

We've had the best end to the summer that I can remember and we've been in our present house for 20 years. Best in the sense that the day temps were hot, but the night temps were beautiful, great for sitting in the garden having dinner or playing cards. Normally at the end of August it's too chilly to be sitting out in the evening and then, around the 15 th the temps go into full autumn mode and you need a jacket in the morning and evening. The last week has been under the constant threat of storms and rain with really angry black clouds at times, but so far we've had a couple of rainy nights, coolish mornings and evenings and still hot days.

I'm ready for Real Autumn.
Bring it on!!


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2014)

The weather broke with a vengeance yesterday with a long torrential downpour. More expected today. I too nervously googled gota fria having heard all the horror stories and came to conclusion it was a specific set of climatic conditions which could be foretold in advance, so not to worry. During the downpour as the water rushed down the road, locals laughed hysterically at the idea that this little bit of rain was the dreaded GF.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

We've had one gota fria since we came here and it was awesome....But nothing like the storm of winter 2006 in the Czech Republic. It hit the UK too.
We had tornado force winds, lashing rain, thunder, the lot. A large old tree was brought down in our garden, fortunately fell away from the house. No electricity for a couple of days, which meant no water as our water came from a well and was pumped up electrically. No heating in minus ten degrees or more and impossible to remove the car from the garage as the doors were operated electrically and we weren't strong enough to use the manual opening mechanism, which involved hoisting a heavy concrete block. We could open the gates to the property manually but as there were no shops within walking distance and the bus stop was a long walk away from the house there was no point in going out.
Sandra was alone in the big house in the middle of nowhere throughout this as I was in London and my return flight was cancelled.
Knowing she was alone, our kindly landlord and his son drove out from Prague to see if all was well but the phones were dead so she had no idea that the two strange voices she heard ascending the stairs in the dark were in fact those two. She was behind a door holding a heavy brass poker prepared to defend herself and was about to bring it down on their heads when one of them called her name....
The gota fria we had here in Spain was bad but we didn't lose power in our piso although satellite dishes were blown down and a lot of branches blown off trees. It was pretty bad, though.


----------



## 213979 (Apr 11, 2013)

The meteorologists on my twitter feed are chattering about a possible "SCM" for the Valencia/Balerics region for Sunday. Not sure what a SCM is but the models look rough. Be safe, guys!


----------



## Pazcat (Mar 24, 2010)

It's one of these... Mesoscale convective system - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Apparently the term Gota Fria annoys meteorologists. 
Los Sistemas Convectivos de Mesoescala y “la gota frÃ­a” | Revista del Aficionado a la Meteorología


----------



## extranjero (Nov 16, 2012)

meetloaf said:


> The weather broke with a vengeance yesterday with a long torrential downpour. More expected today. I too nervously googled gota fria having heard all the horror stories and came to conclusion it was a specific set of climatic conditions which could be foretold in advance, so not to worry. During the downpour as the water rushed down the road, locals laughed hysterically at the idea that this little bit of rain was the dreaded GF.


Go to Murcia today click on southwest news and you will see that there was indeed a Gota fria!


----------



## Pazcat (Mar 24, 2010)

I know it comes up every year but it is always better to be forewarned in case one does develop and it seems that the models are saying there could be a possible Gota Fria event on Sunday/Monday.

We have already had some of the worst weather I have seen since I have been here this year but I am informed that is nothing compared to a full blown Gota Fria event.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Pazcat said:


> I know it comes up every year but it is always better to be forewarned in case one does develop and it seems that the models are saying there could be a possible Gota Fria event on Sunday/Monday.
> 
> We have already had some of the worst weather I have seen since I have been here this year but I am informed that is nothing compared to a full blown Gota Fria event.


Where?
We had one the first February I was here, 2009...torrential rain, thunder, lightning, gales so strong they blew down trees and satellite dishes.


----------



## Pazcat (Mar 24, 2010)

At the moment I think it's too early to tell, aemet have issued some basic yellow alerts for the whole coast from the south up to Valencia and my weather feeds don't appear to have woken up yet with any new info but I expect more news today or tomorrow.

I have found one article in Spanish warning of a DANA event. Una gota fría traerá fuertes lluvias a partir del domingo - Castellón - El Periódico Mediterraneo


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2015)

We too have had warnings of a potential gota fria. Will post any updates.


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

The sites I use are giving yellow warnings for heavy rain, but that is all so far.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Daytime temperatures set to plummet to 14ºC here on Sunday and Monday, with loads of rain. Quite a shock to the system. Back to normal (20ºC) by Wednesday though.


----------



## Lolito (Aug 25, 2012)

Well, we have had a few torrential rains since August, which to be honest, it is not much different than the gota fria.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

our local weather guy, who is pretty much never wrong, atm is saying that IF it happens, the worst of it is likely to be in the Castellón area - though he says that really it's still too early to tell for sure

I probably posted this last year when the thread started - but Gota Frías happen all the time - it's a weather system

_sometimes _it can cause floods, heavy rain, strong winds etc etc. The floods here usually occur if there has been prolonged rain inland just beforehand

but floods, strong winds & heavy rain happen without a Gota Fría - & have already done so in the past few weeks, in my area - they aren't just a feature of a Gota Fría - & a Gota Fría doesn't necessarily mean floods, heavy rain nor strong winds



Dénia a few weeks ago


----------



## owdoggy (Jul 23, 2008)

We had a gota fria (our Spanish friends called it that) in September 2012 and that was the full bifter. Ramblas became raging torrents, roads were washed away and people died......not good.

Typically, our Spanish friends were so laid back about it and said not to worry because it only happens like that around here once every 20 or 30 years ..... I hope to god they were right.



Doggy


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

Xabi is quite correct. Although Gota Fria can bring havoc conditions, it doesn't always mean that. And we can still have horrendous storms without Gota Fria. Something to do with the geography of Spain. Lots of mountains....


----------



## Pazcat (Mar 24, 2010)

aemet have released their warning for Sunday through Tuesday.

http://www.aemet.es/documentos_d/enportada/p53tesp1.pdf

Here it is translated by google.


> From Saturday morning until Tuesday of next week is expected that a DANA (depression isolated at high levels) with Atlantic origin you scroll through the environment of the Peninsula. Simultaneously, developments in low levels of a front area and a low pressure center in North Africa, will facilitate the entry of moist air Mediterranean in the Peninsula, will help produce heavy rainfall. They are particularly abundant in the south and east of the peninsula, but may make an appearance with varying intensity throughout Spain. From Sunday is likely that rainfall accompanied by thunderstorms and strong gusts of wind.
> On Saturday the arrival of an Atlantic front will affect the west of the peninsula with rains will be more intense in the Straits. This front will also reach the Canary Islands where rainfall may be locally persistent.
> Sunday rainfall tend to generalize so dispersed in the northern third, Balearic and Canary Islands and with greater intensity and frequency in other areas. The showers will be strong in the southern half and the east, even very strong in parts of Andalusia and Valencia community.
> Monday is also expected a situation of widespread rains in the Peninsula and the Balearic Islands, Canary sending. It is very likely that the area of ​​more intense rainfall, locally very strong, to move towards the northeast peninsular.
> During the early hours of Tuesday it is still likely that rainfall will be strong in the extreme northeast peninsular occur. Although the arrival of a new Atlantic front is expected during the afternoon, there will be associated with the DANA which has led to this situation of heavy rain, so Tuesday will be terminated this episode


Also this is what aemet have to say about a Gota Fria vs DANA. Link is in Spanish but you should be able to copy/paste it to translate.
http://www.aemet.es/documentos/es/conocermas/estudios/dana_ext.pdf


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

All I know is I look out of the window in the morning and make a decision.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

No mention of anything much around here, but that doesn't mean that nothing will happen.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Pazcat said:


> aemet have released their warning for Sunday through Tuesday.
> 
> http://www.aemet.es/documentos_d/enportada/p53tesp1.pdf
> 
> ...


that document basically says what I posted - a DANA /Gota Fría doesn't necessarily mean disaster & destruction.....though it produces conditions which could lead to heavy weather


the bottom line, is that the term _Gota Fría_ is an often mis-used colloquial term for DANA - which is a high level, isolated depression - a weather system


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

This is for Sunday - the advisories are for rain, wind & high seas 

We've had higher alerts in the past few weeks in my area - & at one point registered rainfall intensity of just under 100mm/hr - which is seriously intense rain - but it wasn't caused by a DANA/Gota Fría

What is unusual about this advisory, is that it's so widespread


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

They have now updated our location's forecast to give yellow warnings for wind and rainfall on Sunday although the coldest looks to be Monday with 11°. I think it is time to set up the log-burner - have now got a hoist to bring the logs up two floors to where the log-burner is/


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

I'm beginning to think that Spain is adopting the British way of Bank Holidays. We've decided we'll do Halloween with the boy and then go home and stay in. If the weather is bad we'll be happy inside. If it isn't we'll go outside and be happy.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

thrax said:


> I'm beginning to think that Spain is adopting the British way of Bank Holidays. We've decided we'll do Halloween with the boy and then go home and stay in. If the weather is bad we'll be happy inside. If it isn't we'll go outside and be happy.


Hope you're explaining to him what it all means and that it is not just an American extortion racket.


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

Well of course we are. We've gone to great lengths to explain economics according to Keynes and he said, 'Dad, that is soooo boring'. Boy after my own heart...


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

thrax said:


> Well of course we are. We've gone to great lengths to explain economics according to Keynes and he said, 'Dad, that is soooo boring'. Boy after my own heart...


I meant that it should be spelled Hallowe'en being an abbreviation of All Hallows Even and is related to the old Celtic Samhain. Originally 1st November was All Souls Day (in some Latin American countries it is El Día de los Muertos) when the dead relations were celebrated. All Saints Day was 13th May until Pope Gregory decided that it should be the 1st November and pushed the celebration of the hoi polloi to the 2nd.


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

Latest predictions for Málaga province - orange alert for heavy rain from 6.00 pm tonight (look on the bright side, it might keep the trick or treaters indoors) and tomorrow, but temperatures nowhere near as low as has been reported elsewhere. Looking at the map there don't seem to be any rain symbols over us but I can't believe we will escape it.


MÃ¡laga estarÃ¡ este fin de semana otra vez bajo una alerta naranja por fuertes lluvias . SUR.es


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

According to this we have a high of 25C Sunday and a high of 15C Monday. And lots of rain.

Weather: Torrox (Málaga) - 7-Day weather forecast - Table - Agencia Estatal de Meteorología - AEMET. Gobierno de España


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

thrax said:


> According to this we have a high of 25C Sunday and a high of 15C Monday. And lots of rain.
> 
> Weather: Torrox (Málaga) - 7-Day weather forecast - Table - Agencia Estatal de Meteorología - AEMET. Gobierno de España


No rain for us in Velez-Malaga until Sunday evening, with a Sunday high of 26C and 16C on Monday, according to AEMET. Oh well, will just have to resign ourselves to being up and down like jack-in-a-boxes all evening to hand out the sweeties!


El Tiempo: Vélez-Málaga (Málaga) - Predicción 7 días - Tabla - Agencia Estatal de Meteorología - AEMET. Gobierno de España


----------



## Pazcat (Mar 24, 2010)

An updated advisory.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Pazcat said:


> An updated advisory.


Can't read it, it is too small.


----------



## Pazcat (Mar 24, 2010)

Oops, so it is.

I have copy/pasted it below, in Spanish.



> AGENCIA ESTATAL DE METEOROLOGÍA AVISO ESPECIAL DE FENÓMENOS ADVERSOS AVISO ESPECIAL NÚMERO 20/2015 EMITIDO A LAS 13:00 HORA OFICIAL DEL 31/10/2015 LA AGENCIA ESTATAL DE METEOROLOGÍA INFORMA:
> 1.- Fenómeno meteorológico: Lluvias intensas y rachas de viento fuerte.
> 2.- Ámbito geográfico: La mayor parte de la Península, Baleares y Canarias.
> 3.- Comienzo de la situación: Sábado 31 de octubre.
> ...


----------



## el romeral (May 8, 2012)

...


----------



## Lolito (Aug 25, 2012)

Well, as expected... yesterday Saturday here was very sunny all day long, not a single cloud, beach full of people walking and sunbathing, not windy at all. 

Today Sunday.... more of the same, I have even done 3 wash loads and all got dry very quickly. Sun shining, not windy. 

Dunno, maybe all hell breaks loose later on, but does not look like it. 

The weather people... do they get paid a lot?


----------



## Simon22 (May 22, 2015)

I have to say though they do say possible weather rather than other countries where they are so sure of themselves and still get it wrong!


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Lolito said:


> Well, as expected... yesterday Saturday here was very sunny all day long, not a single cloud, beach full of people walking and sunbathing, not windy at all.
> 
> Today Sunday.... more of the same, I have even done 3 wash loads and all got dry very quickly. Sun shining, not windy.
> 
> ...


We are still on Yellow alert over high winds and heavy rain. Gusts up to 70kph until 6pm then 100% chance of rain right through to 6am tomorrow.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Lolito said:


> Well, as expected... yesterday Saturday here was very sunny all day long, not a single cloud, beach full of people walking and sunbathing, not windy at all.
> 
> Today Sunday.... more of the same, I have even done 3 wash loads and all got dry very quickly. Sun shining, not windy.
> 
> ...


We're only 30 minutes inland from you and we've had rain on and off since 6 this morning. It's starting to brighten up now so I guess that was it!


----------



## Pazcat (Mar 24, 2010)

The warnings are still in place mainly from this evening and through the early hours and tomorrow and from some of the models I have seen they are expecting the most rain in north Valencia.

This is a pretty ominous rain forecast animation and you can choose the jetstream too to see what is going on with that.
Jetstream Forecast - United Kingdom & N Hemisphere

Looks as if it's going to hit in the small hours for us.


----------



## el romeral (May 8, 2012)

So far the BBC forecast for Malaga area has been a lot more accurate than any originating from round here. No rain at all so far. Really windy though. The waves at the beach were spectacular with many rogue waves washing people off there feet and seawater right up into the chiringuitos. Saw some young kids have a very scary time of it.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Weather forecast for Cádiz was spot on unfortunately. We have three sets of warnings today - rain, wind and storms. More of the same tomorrow. Even the cat won't go out.


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

So far our AEMET forecast has been accurate - we just had a very brief light rain shower around 9pm last night, no rain or wind today, in fact it's a nice, sunny and warm day, as was yesterday. The rain is due to arrive this evening and is forecast to last until Tuesday afternoon. Don't really care as I don't need to go out tomorrow if I don't have to, and all the washing is done and dry.

The rough seas in Málaga, however, are causing some problems for cruise ship schedules.


http://www.diariosur.es/malaga-capital/201511/01/fuerte-oleaje-inunda-playas-20151101130257.html


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2015)

There are two separate weather systems affecting the east coast at the moment - one attacking from the north and one coming across country from the south west. Today's "event" was always going to be mainly north of Valencia, light and primarily coastal. It's tonight's event which is going to cause the fun and games This will arrive roughly in the area of Malaga late tonight and reach us here in Alicante in the small hours of tomorrow morning. This link shows it clearly if you run the sequence.Precipitación, lluvia y nieve en España - El Tiempo


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2015)

This link Satellitt: Europa – yr.no is excellent for giving an overview of the weather systems, their movements and their interactions.


----------



## Madliz (Feb 4, 2011)

meetloaf said:


> This link Satellitt: Europa – yr.no is excellent for giving an overview of the weather systems, their movements and their interactions.


This is a good one for winds:

earth :: a global map of wind, weather, and ocean conditions

We're fine here so far in Madrid, but expecting heavy rain tomorrow morning. My daughter near Marbella says it's like an apocalypse outside her window.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Madliz said:


> This is a good one for winds:
> 
> earth :: a global map of wind, weather, and ocean conditions
> 
> We're fine here so far in Madrid, but expecting heavy rain tomorrow morning. My daughter near Marbella says it's like an apocalypse outside her window.


If it wasn't for what that represents in real terms on the ground, that would be rather pretty.


----------



## Pazcat (Mar 24, 2010)

I have used that for a good sky transparency guide.
It is quite visually stunning especially when you toggle through the different settings.

Also....
https://twitter.com/RAM_meteo/status/660863870756634624/photo/1


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2015)

The weather enthusiasts are coming out of the woodwork…...


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

meetloaf said:


> The weather enthusiasts are coming out of the woodwork…...


some of us have never been in.


----------



## stefig (Jul 14, 2015)

I can confirm that here in Valencia city it's raining and raining and raining. It hasn't stopped since early evening. Really bucketing it down, and heavy winds. I haven't been able to sleep a wink because there's a sheet of corrugated iron bashing into the building.


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

We've got off very lightly so far. It started raining around 8pm last night, with a thunderstorm a couple of hours later, but the rain was nowhere near as heavy as the last time a couple of weeks ago, and it stopped around 1am, and we had no wind to speak of. This morning is dry and quite bright so far, but more rain forecast tonight and tomorrow morning.

I have been reading reports of lots of flooding incidents and damage, eg fallen trees, further West (saw a picture of a flooded church in La Linea).


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

All my friends on facebook who live in Spain are...... wet!!! Some quite shocking photos/videos of floods, landslides and torrential rain. 

Jo xxx


----------



## stefig (Jul 14, 2015)

Torrential downpours here and gale force winds. I can hear sirens constantly. Hope there haven't been too many accidents.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

It bucketed down from about 9pm but, by then, the high winds had ceased. This morning, it is bright but there are some heavy showers en route and a band of rain about to hit Alcalaina.


----------



## Pazcat (Mar 24, 2010)

The worst of it hit here about 4am, we seem to have come out of it OK but the dodgy fence between us and the neighbours has started to fall over and the pool is close to flowing over.

Plenty of downed palms on the side of the road and the beaches by Alicante are a total mess but the worst thing of all was we had no power when we got up and therefor no coffee, disaster.


----------



## DunWorkin (Sep 2, 2010)

Here, near El Campello, we had torrential rain overnight

This morning we could not leave our house as the road had become a fast flowing river. We had a power cut about 6.30am and lost telephone and internet. Power is back on. Internet is back but still no phone signal.

The road outside is gradually drying up and we should be able to leave the house later today if we get no more heavy rain.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

What is being described as the worst storm in two decades has hit the coasts of Málaga and Granada - Spain news in English

Jo xxx


----------



## el romeral (May 8, 2012)

Just back from the beach near to Torrimolinos. Looks like a tsunami hit and a lot of the sand is on the road now and in the chiringuitos. Been quite some damage. 
We had spectacular thunder & lightning last night and over 20 l/m2 rain in a short time.


----------

